

Maps that show how much time Americans spend sleeping, grooming, and thinking - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/06/20/ten-maps-that-show-how-much-time-americans-spend-grooming-eating-thinking-and-praying/?hpid=z8

======
chatmasta
What about exercise?? Seems like a glaringly missing piece of data.

------
jqm
Neat map.

It appears religious activities to some extent correlate with TV watching and
negatively correlate with reading.

I'm sure there are other interesting correlations that can be pulled as well.

~~~
Kroem3r
That was the point that I stopped reading. I started out looking forward to
the map regarding "thinking" but it seemed a foregone conclusion.

